# Best night sights for Beretta PX4 Storm Type F



## GLD1980 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey fellow enthusiasts, just looking for your advice and opinions on what night sights worked well for you. I have had Triji's on a Walther P99 and I used to own Mepro's on a Kimber and I seemed to favor the Mepro's. I have never tried anything else. Please give me some help getting the ball rolling.


----------



## Rbohno (Apr 21, 2010)

This forum is great but there is also a Beretta forum that has very knowledgeable members also and that forum is dedicated solely to beretta's.
This is just an fyi in case you can't find the answers here you are looking for.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I prefer Trijicons.


----------

